# Supaguard on Hymer 644 sides



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

This is more of a query for some friends who have recently had their van Supaguarded.
The van is a 1990's Hymer B644 which has (for want of a better expression) dimpled sides.
They recently had the van in to a local dealer (name withheld for now) to have both the outside Supaguarded and the inside valetted.
As they (we) understood, the whole vehicle was going to be done including the sides, but when the van was picked up yesterday we were told that the sides could not be done as the polish would stick in the middle of the dimples and you would end up with a blue tinted van.

What I am wondering is has anyone else had there van Supaguarded and can it be done with the dimpled finish. Also as the whole van has not been done how would this affect the 3 year warranty.

Martin.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Bump because I was hoping someone has had a Hymer done.
Maybe no one can afford it.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Have spoken to Supaguard about the issue and they came back quite quickly with not only an answer to the query, but also a call from their rep who covers this area.
I think now we are getting somewhere so may post with an outcome later.
Martin.


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Well it looks like no one else has had their Hymer van Supaguarded. 
We have spoken to Superguard themselves who say that the sides can be done, but it takes a little extra work to remove the residue when it has dried.
They are not happy with the company who initially did the work and have recommended another company (albut in Englandshire) who will complete the job properly. As my friends are going to the C&CC Scottish centre motorhome AGM and then moving South to visit relatives they will be going past the place and have the van booked in to get the work (properly) done. 
I was going to do the sides for them but the weather has decided to be wet and windy so little time before they go away on Wednesday.
So if you want your van superguarded, do not use a company that has an outlet near the airport in Aberdeen, did have my doubts about them, but like all things you have to try to know.

Martin.


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

hi my previous van was done with supagard from new after about four years i decided to redo the supagard myself which was quite straitforward,
(i aquired the professional instructions) it basically said you wash the van thoroughly wash and dry the van then using the sponge which is inpregnated with the polish wipe it over the van wait until it dries then polish off, all the relevant polish is on ebay

steve


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to do alot of these years ago!

The polish is nothing but a paint sealer - £2.75 car shop
The vinyl protector is like armour al - £2.99 car shop
The fabric protector is scotch guard - £1.99 supermarket

The only other thing is offers is window etching (diy kit) and inclusion on a security database. Get your windows etched for £5.00

Most motorhomes are fitted with some kind of tracker so what use is a database?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Well said Rainbow :wink: 
However, I doubt very much if 'most' MHs are fitted with Trackers, in fact a pure guess would be that 90% are not fitted with them.


----------



## 124172 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I know you are trying to sort this out with Supagard, but have you tried contacting Paintseal Direct? 
www.paintsealdirect.com
Paintseal Direct

These guys stopped using supagard 5 years ago in favour of a teflon based product which forums rave about.

Its worth a look!

Kev


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

ITManager said:


> Hey guys, I know you are trying to sort this out with Supagard, but have you tried contacting Paintseal Direct?
> www.paintsealdirect.com
> Paintseal Direct
> 
> ...


Looks impressive! but its been my experience that if they don't show a price its going to be expensive


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Not expensive, teflon based sealers are available fairly cheap, usually under a fiver!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

andygrisswell said:


> Looks impressive! but its been my experience that if they don't show a price its going to be expensive


All the prices are HERE

Andrew


----------



## 124172 (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I can only speak from experience, cos they did my caravan with it in 2006, and all I need to do is to wash it with water most of the time. the black streaks and muck just come off. And it gleams! Even now, 3 years later. 

It was about 399.00 from what I can remember, and the bloke who came to do it at my house was dead polite, on time, and did a great job. The product and customer service were really good. 

When I change my van later in the year I'm definitely having it again. 

Not only that, but it boosts the resale value no end!!!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats' gone down! Used to be £675 when i used to do it! Kit cost £40, hour tops to apply and the rest was all profit! I used to love those jobs.

It is only a paint sealer though, and any paint sealer will do the same - just a difference of spending hundreds or £10 and put it on yourself.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*paint sealer*

Greetings,

I used Car Plan Nanomeric paint sealer on our motorhome and it has proved very useful, only one application after the intiial super polish routine and the van kept its sheen, needing only a quick brush every so often to keep it looking well.


----------

